
Would you like to save data on Android - ivernix
Datamore is a streaming data saver, available on Android 5.1 and up. It is a groundbreaking app, as it is the only data saver that saves streaming data, where large data savings can be made. Streaming data players try and stream at the highest bit rates, in order to ensure maximum video quality. Increasingly though, with advances in screen technology, a 
significant proportion of streamed mobile video is becoming redundant, due to limitations in human vision. On such small
screen devices as mobile phones, there is a limit to what our eyes can distinguish, and hence benefit from in terms of clarity and sharpness. Pushing beyond those limits is simply wasted data. Datamore allows users to control the data rate a streaming player can use and hence maximises the users return on investment in their monthly data plan.
======
muzani
I live in a third world country. I pay about $7/month. I download shows on
Netflix, stream Spotify about 3 hours/day in my car, log in to an idle MMO
about 10 times a day. I still have far more data than I know what to do with.
Also we're likely getting 5G in the next 10 years.

Sorry buddy, but it looks like the timing isn't great for an app like this. If
anything, you'd probably want to sell to enterprise instead.

------
ivernix
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ivernix.ba...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ivernix.bandwitch)

